# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հայկական հոկեյ

## Աբելյան

Հոկեյի Հայաստանի մինչև 20 տարեկանների հավաքականը մասնակցում է Սերբիայում կայացող աշխարհի առաջնությանը: C դիվիզիոնի առաջին խաղում մեր տղաները 13-1 հաշվով առավելության են հասել Հարավ Աֆրիկյան Հանրապետության հավաքականի նկատմամբ, իսկ երկրորդ խաղում նույն հաշվով պարտության են մատնել նաև Թուրքիայի հավաքականին և Ավստրալացիների հետ միասին սկսել են գլխավորել մրցաշարային աղյուսակը: Մեր հաջորդ մրցակիցը Նոր Զելանդիայի բավականին ուժեղ ընտրանին է: Խմբում պայքարը կշարունակեն միայն առաջին երկու տեղերը գրաված թիմերը (կարծեմ 9 թիմ ա):


մեր թիմը ամբողջությամբ սփյուռքահայերից ա կազմված, բայց թե էլի հալալ ա տղեքին  :Good:

----------


## Vahe

Հոկեյ սիրում եմ, բայց էս առաջնություններից էդքան էլ գլուխ չեմ հանում: Դե ասենք մեծերի մեջ առաջնային դիրքորում են Ռուսաստանը, Կանադան, Շվոդիան եւ այլն: Հիմա մենք էդ առաջնության երիտասարդականին ենք մասնակցում? Թե սաընտրական փուլ է?

----------


## Աբելյան

երիտասարդական առաջնությունն ա
C դիվիզիոնն էլ երևի ընտրականի նման բան ըլնի

----------


## Նորմարդ

Մի հատ հարց որտե՞ղ են պարապում :LOL: 
Երևի  սահադաշտում :LOL: 

Բայց լուրջ ես ել եմ ուզում խաղամ, մի օր գնանք խաղանք :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Հովսեփն ասել ա՝ Ամերիկայում

----------


## John

Նոր Զելանդիա- Հայաստան 8-4
Սերբիա-Հայաստան 5-0

----------


## Աբելյան

իզուր էլ բացեցի էս թեման
վերջ, ամենաքիչը երկու թիմ կա, որ մեզնից ուժեղ ա
չնայած, էլի ապրեն մերոնք

----------


## Նորմարդ

> իզուր էլ բացեցի էս թեման
> վերջ, ամենաքիչը երկու թիմ կա, որ մեզնից ուժեղ ա
> չնայած, էլի ապրեն մերոնք


Ուրախանանք ձեռք բերվածով, սպսենք ավելիին :Smile:

----------


## John

Հայաստան-Բուղարիա 12-2
3րդ տեղ գրավեցինք 7 թիմերի մեջ: 1ինն ու 2րդն էին հաջորդ փուլ անցնում

----------


## yerevanci

*Հայաստանը ֆավորիտ է*



Հոկեյի միջազգային ֆեդերացիայի խաղացանկի համաձայն, ուղիղ մեկ ամիս հետո` ապրիլի 13-ին, Երեւանում կայանալու է տափօղակով հոկեյի աշխարհի 3-րդ դիվիզիոնի Բ խմբի առաջնության հանդիսավոր բացումը, իսկ հաջորդ օրվանից մեկնարկելու է առաջնությունը:
Երեւանում հանդես են գալու Հայաստանի Հանրապետության, Մոնղոլիայի, Կորեայի Ժողովրդադեմոկրատական Հանրապետության ու Հարավաֆրիկյան Հանրապետության հավաքականները: Համաձայն կանոնակարգի` թիմերը հանդիպելու են շրջանային մրցակարգով, ապա առաջին երկու թիմերը խաղարկելու են 2-րդ դիվիզիոնի միակ ուղեգիրը: Հայաստանի հավաքականը իր առաջին հանդիպումն անցկացնելու է ապրիլի 14-ին ու մրցելու է ՀԱՀ-ի հավաքականի հետ, իսկ եզրափակիչ հանդիպումը կայանալու է ապրիլի 18-ին: Հայաստանը հոկեյի ազգային հավաքականների վարկանիշային սանդղակում զբաղեցնում է վերջին` 48-րդ հորիզոնականը: Ի դեպ, մեր մրցակիցներից ամենաբարձրը ՀԱՀ-ի վարկանիշն է` 41-րդը աշխարհում, ԿԺԴՀ-ն` 43-րդն է, Մոնղոլիան` 45-րդը: Սակայն, ինչպես տեղեկացրեց տափօղակով հոկեյի Հայաստանի ֆեդերացիայի նորընտիր նախագահ Հայկ Ջաղացպանյանը` այս վարկանիշներն ամենեւին չեն արտացոլում թիմերի իրական խաղամակարդակը: «Մեր հավաքականն անցյալ տարի չի մասնակցել հանդիպումների, ու այդ պատճառով հայտնվել ենք վերջին հորիզոնականում: Իրականում Հայաստանն ունի բավական ուժեղ հավաքական, որն այս օրերին ուսումնամարզական հավաք է անցկացնում Լոս Անջելեսում: Մեր երկրի հավաքականի կազմում հանդես են գալիս օվկիանոսի այն կողմում բնակվող շուրջ մեկ տասնյակ մեր հայրենակիցներ: Հայաստանից էլ 6 մարզիկներ են ուղեւորվել ԱՄՆ եւ համատեղ պարապմունքներ են անցկացնում: Նախատեսված են մի շարք ընկերական հանդիպումներ ամերիկյան տարբեր թիմերի հետ: Մեր հավաքականը ապահովված է ամեն ինչով` սկսած բավական թանկարժեք մարզահագուստից, մարզագույքից, ու այս առումով աշխարհի առաջնությանը նախապատրաստվելու համար ոչ մի խնդիր չունենք»,- տեղեկացրեց ֆեդերացիայի նախագահը: Իսկ ահա աշխարհի առաջնության նախապատրաստական փուլի հետ կապված խնդիրներ կան, ու առաջնայինը գումարների հետ է կապված: Նախորդ համարներից մեկում արդեն անդրադարձել էի 2010-ին Հայաստանի պետբյուջեով սպորտին հատկացված գումարներին: Հիշեցնեմ, որ տափօղակով հոկեյի ֆեդերացիան ոչ մի լումա չի ստանում հարազատ պետությունից: Գումար նախատեսված չէ նաեւ աշխարհի առաջնության անցկացման համար: Ընդ որում, սա` ոչ միայն Հայաստանի համար, այլ նաեւ տարածաշրջանի համար թիմային մարզաձեւերից առաջին աշխարհի առաջնությունն է` թեկուզ 3-րդ դիվիզիոնի: Բայց գումար չկա, ու կազմակերպիչները հիմա ամեն ինչ անում են իրավիճակը շտկելու ու աշխարհի առաջնությունը պատշաճ մակարդակով անցկացնելու համար: «Մենք արդեն դիմել ենք մարզահամերգային համալիրի տնօրինությանը, խնդրելով սահմանել զեղջեր: Հայաստանում բարձրորակ սահադաշտ կա միայն ՄՀՀ-ում ու կարծում եմ, որ հաշվի առնելով ստեղծված իրավիճակը` մեզ կընդառաջեն: Աջակցություն են խոստացել նաեւ սպորտի նախարարությունը, Հայաստանի օլիմպիական կոմիտեն: Հավատացնում եմ` աշխարհի առաջնությունը կանցկացնենք բարձր մակարդակով: Հիմա բանակցում ենք նաեւ հովանավորների հետ»,- տեղեկացնում է Հայկ Ջաղացպանյանը: Իհարկե, ուրախալի է ֆեդերացիայի նախագահի լավատեսությունը: Կարծում եմ նաեւ, որ այս մրցաշարը բարձր մակարդակով անցկացնելը Հայաստանի մարզական ղեկավարության պատիվն է առաջին հերթին: Մինչ այժմ մեր երկրում հանդես է եկել միայն ֆուտբոլի ազգային հավաքական ու հիմա, փաստորեն, կարող ենք ականատես լինել մեր հոկեյի ընտրանու հանդիպումներին: Հայ մարզասերներին անցյալ տարեվերջին մեծ ուրախություն պատճառեցին բասկետբոլի կանանց «Հատիս» թիմի ելույթները: Ընդ որում, «Հատիսը» ընդամենը հայկական թիմ էր, իսկ այս դեպքում խաղալու է Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքականը: Հոկեյի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահն էլ հավատացած է, որ մեր թիմը իր ներուժով ուժեղագույնն է խմբում ու կարող է նվաճել 2-րդ խմբի ուղեգիր: Ի դեպ, այս դեպքում մեր հոկեյի հավաքականն իրավունք է ստանում նաեւ մասնակցել 2014-ին Սոչիում կայանալիք ձմեռային օլիմպիական խաղերի ընտրական մրցաշարին: Սա, իրոք, աննախադեպ հնարավորություն է Հայաստանի համար, որը պետք է օգտագործել:

*armtimes.com*

----------

Venus (14.03.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Կ.Դեմիրճյանի անվան Մարզահամերգային Համալիրում տեղի կունեն տափօղակով հոկեյի աշխարհի առաջնության III դիվիզիոնի B խմբի հանդիպումները...

Մուտք անվճար է...

Մոնղոլիա- Հյ.Կորեա-----14,04,2010 16:00
ՀԱՀ-Հայաստան-----------14,04,2010 20:00
ՀԱՀ-Մոնղոլիա------------15,04,2010  16:00
Հյ.Կորեա-Հայաստան-----15,04,2010  20:00
Հյ.Կորեա-ՀԱՀ--------------17,04,2010 16:00
Հայաստան-Մոնղոլիա-----17,04,2010 20:00

Բրոնզե Եզրափակիչ------------------18,04,2010  16:00
Եզրափակիչ----------------------------18,04,2010   20:00

Կլինեն առաջնությանը նախորդող ընկերական հանդիպումներ

ՀԱՀ-Վրաստան----11,04,2010 16:00
Հայաստան--Վրաստան--12,04,2010 19:00

Տեղեկությունների համար զանգահարել 010 222-789

----------

Ambrosine (15.04.2010), Yellow Raven (14.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Էս իսկական ապրիլմեկյան թեմայա :Smile:  :Wink: : Ես սենց ասեմ հայերի`հոկեյի մեջ առաջ գնալը կամ հաջողություններ ունենալու հավանականությունը  այնքան հավանական է, ինչքան հավանական է այն փաստը, որ ես լինելու եմ ՀՀ արտգործնախարար:

----------


## Սերխիո

Կատակ չի , լուրջ ա...
Ի դեպ`հավաքականը , ինչպես մի ժամանակ մեր ռեգբիի հավաքականը, համալրված ա արտասահմանցիներվ ու սփյուռքահայերով , բայց ինչքան գիտեմ տեղացի էլ պետք ա լինեն մեկ-երկու հոգի:
Էս գրուպայից դուրս գալով  ու մտնելով II դիվիզիոն , վարկանիշը թույլ ա տալու 2012 թվի Սոչիի օլիմպիական խաղերի  մասնակցելու հայտ ներկայացնեն:

Հ.Գ.
գրածիս նպատակն է, որ ով ժամանակ ունենա ,թող գնա քաջալերելու , մի գուցե <<Հատիսի>> հաջողությունը կրկնեն ?

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական:** «Հայկական հոկեյ» և «Հոկեյի Հայաստանի մինչև 20 տարեկանների հավաքականը Աշխարհի Առաջնությունում» թեմաները միացվում են:*

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Հայաստան-ՀԱՀ 9-2*  :Love: 

Ապրեն մերոնք, դահլիճը լեփ-լեցուն էր գրեթե, նույնիսկ առաջին պերիոդում չթողեցին Համալիր մուտք գործել :Smile: 
Շնորհավորում եմ :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (15.04.2010), Barcamaniac (24.08.2010)

----------


## Lord

Խի Հայաստանում տենց բան էլ կա՞ :Shok:

----------


## Սերխիո

էսօրվա խաղը վերջն էր :Hands Up: , եթե ակումբից մարդ կար , կհասկանա ինձ, հայերը հաղթեցին խմբի առաջատար Հյուսիսայի Կորեայի `7-6 ,վերջին և հաղթական տափօղակը խփեց մեր ընտրանու ավագ Ջերալդ Ղազանչյանը...

----------

Ambrosine (16.04.2010), h.s. (16.04.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վերջերս Երեւանում անցկացվեց հոկեյի աշխարհի առաջնության 3 դիվիզիոնի Բ խմբի մրցաշարը: Արժի ուշադրություն դարձնել հատկապես դրա լուսաբանմանը: Մրցաշարին մասնակցում էր չորս թիմ` Հայաստան, Հարավային Աֆրիկա, Մոնղոլիա եւ Հյուսիսային Կորեա: Եզրափակիչում հանդիպեցին Հյուսիսային Կորեան ու Հայաստանը: Կորեան հաղթեց`5:2 հաշվով: Մինչ այդ, խմբային մրցաշարում, մեր հավաքականը հաղթել էր թե Հյուսիսային Կորեային, թե Հարավային Աֆրիկայի հանրապետության թիմին, թե Մոնղոլիային:

Եվ պետք էր լսել, թե այդ հաղթական խաղերը վարող մեր հեռուստամեկնաբանները ինչ էին լինում եթերում: Գուցե լավ է, որ դա միայն լսելի, բայց ոչ տեսանելի երեւույթ էր: Բանը հասավ այնտեղ, որ մեկնաբաններից մեկը հայտարարեց, թե “այո, բարեկամներ, մենք փաստորեն հոկեյ էլ ունենք”: Այսպիսի  հայտարարություններից մարզական լրագրողը պետք է իմ կարծիքով խուսափի:
Ուրախալի է, որ Հայաստանում հոկեյի հավաքական կա: Եթե հարավաֆրիկյան կամ մոնղոլական հավաքական կա, ինչու  չլինի Հայաստանի հավաքական: Եթե նույնիսկ չլինեին հարավաֆրիկյան կամ մոնղոլական հավաքականներ, միեւնույն է, Հայաստանի հավաքականի ստեղծումը էթնոպատմաբարոյականության տեսանկյունից դատապարտելի ոչինչ չի պարունակում իր մեջ: Որեւէ դատապարտելի բան չկա նաեւ այն բանի մեջ, որ Հայաստանի հավաքականը չկարողացավ մինչեւ վերջ հաղթել ու ամենակարեւոր խաղը պարտվեց կորեացիներին: Մարզական մեկնաբանը թերեւս պետք է  կարողանա հասարակությանը մարզական ճաշակ հաղորդել, փոխանցել խաղի նրբությունները, հարստացնել հոկեյի մասին պատկերացումները: Ոչ մի սարսափելի բան չէր լինի, եթե մեր մեկնաբանները հանգիստ վերաբերեին Հայաստանի հավաքականի հաղթանակներին ու խփած գոլերին, որովհետև դրանք մարզական վարպետության տեսանկյունից իրենցից ոչ մի արժեք չէին ներկայացնում, այն պարզ պատճառով, որ թե խփողներն էին ,մեղմ ասած, խիստ ցածր մակարդակի հոկեյ խաղում, թե գոլ բաց թողնողները: Հետեւաբար, եթե մարզական մեկնաբանը չփորձի իր ազգային-ազատագրական աղմուկ-աղաղակով խեղաթյուրել այդ իրականությունը, այլ սթափ վերաբերելով իրողություններին` փորձի հասկանալ ու նաեւ իր մեկնաբանությամբ հասկանալի դարձնել դրանք, ապա  կարող է զգալի ներդրում ունենալ հոկեյի զարգացման գործում:

Մինչդեռ հայաստանցի մարզական մեկնաբանների խնդիրը Հայաստանի հավաքականի գոլերից հետո ինչքան հնարավոր է բարձր գոռալն էր: Երեւի թե ինչ որ մեկը նրանց համոզել էր, որ ինչքան բարձր գոռան, այնքան ավելի բարձրանալու է Հայաստանի հոկեյի հավաքականի խաղամակարդակը:

Եվս մեկ ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի  օրինակ. Հայաստան-ՀԱՀ խաղի մեկնարկին հայ մեկնաբանները ներողություն խնդրեցին հեռուստադիտողից, քանի որ ձեռքի տակ չունեին Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղացողների ազգանունները:  Հետո էլ սկսեցին արդարանալ, պատճառաբանելով, թե հայ հոկեյիստների անունները ,միևնույն է, հանդիսատեսին որևէ բան չէին ասելու: Փոխարենը նրանք հասցրել էին ձեռք բերել աֆրիկացիների ազգանունները : Հետաքրքրիր է` Քրիստոֆեր Էնգելբրեչտ  կամ Պեդրո Սանթոս անունները ինչ որ բան ասացի˚ն մեր հեռուստադիտողին:

Անդրադառնանք ֆուտբոլային հեռարձակումներին: Մի քանի շաբաթ անընդհատ հետևելով Հ1-ի, Հայ TV-ի և Հ2-ի ֆուտբոլային  եթերին, ի հայտ բերեցի մի շարք կոպիտ սխալներ: Նման սխալները շատ էին  և ուղիղ եթերի, և ձայնագրված հաղորդումների ժամանակ: Եթե ուղիղ եթերի ընթացքում նման սխալները որոշ չափով ներելի են, ապա միանգամայն անհասկանալի է թե ձայնագրված հաղորդումների ընթացքում ինչո˚վ են զբաղված այդ հաղորդումների խմբագիրները:

Լեզվական սխալները  շատ հաճախ անգամ զավեշտալի բնույթ են կրում:

Օրինակ ի˚նչ է նշանակում. "Յուրաքանչյուր դրվագ ապրում են ֆուտբոլիստները, մարզիչները և ֆուտբոլիստները":

Միգուցե ոգևորված մեկնաբանը ի նկատի ուներ ֆուտբոլիստներին, մարզիչներին և ֆուտբոլասերների˚ն:

Կամ ի˚նչ է նշանակում. "Որոշումը մրցավարի հայեցողության տակ էր": Գուցե պետք է ասել  "մրցավարն ըստ իր հայեցողության որոշում կայացրեց":

Կարո˚ղ եք բացատրել, թե որն է ֆանտաստիկ գեղեցկության գոլը: Ինչքանով որ ես եմ տեղյակ, գոլերը լինում են կամ ֆանտաստիկ կամ գեղեցիկ:

Չհասկացա նաև հետևյալ արտահայտության տրամաբանությունը.

"Լավագույնի ճանապարհին լուրջ քայլ է կատարել Մյունխենի Բավարիան":

Թողնում եմ առանց մեկնաբանության…

Ուշադրություն դարձրեք հետևյալ արտահայտությանը.

"Երկրպագուները ամենևին հոգնածություն չեն զգա":

Ասեմ, որ միայն կոնտեքստից հասկացա, որ խոսքը Բարսելոնայի ֆուտբոլիստների հոգնածության մասին է, ովքեր մեկ շաբաթում 2 ծանր հանդիպում էին անցկացրել:

Ինքս Մադրիդի Ռեալի երկրպագու եմ, բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, ինչքան էլ սիրեմ ակումբը, նրան չեմ համարի շնչավոր գոյական: Ցավոք սրտի, մեր մարզական մեկնաբաններից մեկի արտահայտությունը ստիպեց Մադրիդի Ռեալին "շնչել"  բառիս բուն իմաստով. "Լիոնը պայքարից դուրս թողեց Մադրիդի Ռեալին, ում հարկի տակ կկայանա Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի եզրափակիչը"…

Կհիշեցնե˚ք ինձ, թե երբվանից է, որ Արտավազդ Քարամյանը չի խաղում Փյունիկում: Մի քանի տարի,-կլինի պատասխանը: Այդ դեպքում ինչու˚ են մեր որոշ մեկնաբաններ Փյունիկ vs Գանձասար խաղը ուղիղ եթեր մեկնաբանելիս ասում.

"Եդիգարյանը գնդակը փոխանցում է Քարամյանին":

Չեմ զարմանա, եթե մի օր Քարամյանի փոխարեն ոմանց թեթև ձեռքով Փյունիկի կազմում սկսի խաղալ ասենք Քրիստիանո Ռոնալդոն, և Եդիգարյանը գնդակը փոխանցի հենց նրան…

Այս զավեշտալի սխալներից խուսափելու համար ուղղակի պետք է մի քիչ ուշադրություն, գրագիտություն և պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ: Այդ դեպքում հաստատ Ուեյն Ռունին մեր հաղորդավարների թեթև ձեռքով չի հայտնվի Ատլետիկո Բիլբաոյում, իսկ Վալյադոլիդը չի անցկացնի իր հերթական հանդիպումը Անգլիայի պրեմիեր լիգայի շրջանակներում:

----------


## Kuk

Հայաստանին որտեղի՞ց հոկեյիստներ. էդ հլը քիչ ա, մի հատ էլ հոկեյի հավաքական: Մեկը լինի հարցնի՝ էդ տղեքը որտե՞ղ են մարզվել, որ դարձել են հոկեյիստներ: Կարողա՞ Կարապի լճում  :LOL:

----------

dvgray (24.05.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Հայաստանին կրկին որակազրկեցին

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հոդվածի հեղինակը դու՞ ես ,Apeh Jan :Wink: 
Տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, թե հոդվածը <<Թուք ու մուր>> թերթի գլխավոր խմբագիրն է գրել, ինչքան մանրուք կար անտեղի կպել էր:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական.* *Հայկական հոկեյ և Հայաստանի հոկեյի հավաքական թեմաները միացվում են: Թեմա բացելուց առաջ համոզվեք, որ նմանատիպ թեմա չկա:*

----------


## BOBO

կարելիա գուգլել
http://narinedaneghian.livejournal.com/13028.html

----------

Kuk (24.05.2010)

----------

